# borrow your UV sterilizer?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey would anyone be willing to lend me their UV sterilizer for a few days... I have some green water and don't want to go through the whole blackout thing... It'd be pretty awesome if you could.

Here's a pick of the GW creeping in.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

that upper left corner of the pick is where the C02 is feeding in.. I'm going to try and leave it running all night and see if that doesn't put a dent in it. But still, I'd really appreciate a UV for a few days.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

have you tried killing the lights for a few days?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I had them on 6 hour shifts while I was gone because I noticed some cloudiness.

I could leave them off for a few days to see if that helps.

But still, does anyone feel like lending out their sterilizer?


----------

